# Trading dishes



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

My wife would join you or invite you into her stinken cooked cabbage house for a taste of her almost verbatim recipe .:biggrin2: Me, I'll take a few wedges of raw cabbage / w salt shaker and find something outdoors to do for a couple of days until the cooked cabbage smell dissipates. I may have to mow the lawn 3 times but so be it.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Senior, raw cabbage is also good with peanut butter. :smile:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

raw cabbage is also good with peanut butter.

That's a new one I've never tried but a must try. I do like the celery trough filled with peanut butter.
Speaking of celery, something I discovered late in life is peeling the strings from raw celery. Makes it more better for me.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> raw cabbage is also good with peanut butter.
> 
> That's a new one I've never tried but a must try. I do like the celery trough filled with peanut butter.
> Speaking of celery, something I discovered late in life is peeling the strings from raw celery. Makes it more better for me.


Do you eat the strings?
Isn't it all strings?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

We have really good Duda celery, crunchy, dark green with a nice strong celery aroma. Just not sure the season. Last time I bought the only celery available, a different brand, pale and not as good. 

The cabbage soup is a redemption from over indulgence of fun food, like pizza, etc.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Never thought before of how much celery I use. Macaroni salad, chicken gnocchi soup, sloppy joes, potato salad, chicken pot pie, and vegetable soup. In a few weeks I’ll use it in my holiday dressing. 

Its a lowly and unassuming food but everyone probably uses it sometime or other. 

And its a great low glycemic food.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Do you eat the strings?
> Isn't it all strings?


At one time I thought all strings until I found one of these Cutco potato peelers do a fine job taking the strings from the convex side and allowing them to compost.:biggrin2:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

No trading but a knock on the door and I was handed a ‘Creamy pork tenderloin dish with mushrooms in a Marsala sauce.’ It was a Fancy version of beef stroganoff. Superb but heavy eating late at night. I couldn’t resist.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Do you two have different styles of cooking?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik, how did you know? I like plain old fashioned food. She does more trendy complex dishes or nothing at all. I don’t think she’s ever cooked a simple pot roast like I grew up with. I fix plain oatmeal. She puts a small bowl in her crockpot with a bit of water around it and cooks Faro with pecans and currents overnight.

Her pot roast is Julia Childs beef something with wine in the gravy. Easter dinner is always individual beef wellington. Ok her cooking is better than mine


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> No trading but a knock on the door and I was handed a ‘Creamy pork tenderloin dish with mushrooms in a Marsala sauce.’ It was a Fancy version of beef stroganoff. Superb but heavy eating late at night. I couldn’t resist.
> 
> View attachment 575247


 My wife would die for that dish with mushrooms. Add cabbage and she would kill for it.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Startingover- I tried Burger King's new Cheesy Tots today & thought of you.:smile: They have a Macaroni & Cheese, cheese flavor with hash browns? Yum. Fortunately, there are only 4.:biggrin2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Nik, how did you know? I like plain old fashioned food. She does more trendy complex dishes or nothing at all. I don’t think she’s ever cooked a simple pot roast like I grew up with. I fix plain oatmeal. She puts a small bowl in her crockpot with a bit of water around it and cooks Faro with pecans and currents overnight.
> 
> Her pot roast is Julia Childs beef something with wine in the gravy. Easter dinner is always individual beef wellington. Ok her cooking is better than mine
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but does traditional MidWestern cooking use a lot of canned & boxed goods?
Julia Child used more fresh ingredients. That's kind of like California cooking. We have a lot of fresh vegetables & fruits most of the year, plus seafood. Cattle, & poultry, too, but so does the MidWest. I almost never use canned or boxed goods to cook.

The drawback to that is figuring out what to take camping!


----------

